# Brandmelder Schaltschrank



## Schmidi (18 Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Rauch-/Brandmelder für Schaltschränke.
Ich muss 40 Schränke überwachen, aber der Platz ist beschränkt.
Die normalen Gebäudemelder sind mir zu gross.

Kennt jemand ein gutes System?

Gruss


----------



## TimoK (18 Juni 2015)

Erste wichtige Frage ist der Zweck des Systems - "Selbstbau" oder VdS-konformes System? 

Schau dir mal ein Rauchansaugsystem an, das ist genau für solche Fälle. An einer Stelle hängt die Zentrale, diese führt ein Rohr mit kleinen Löchern durch alle Bereiche. Entsteht nun ein Brand, so wird durch den internen Ventilator Rauch durch das Rohr angesaugt und detektiert. Das Ganze wird unterschiedlich bezeichnet und auch RAS-System, Ansaugrauchmelder genannt. Bekannte Hersteller z.B. Siemens, Wagner, Bosch

Hiermit kannst du auch Voralarm, Hauptalarm detektieren mit einem System. bei normalen Rauchmeldern benötigst du ja in der Regel wieder 2 Stk. für Vor- und Hauptalarm.

https://www.downloads.siemens.com/d...spx?pos=download&fct=getasset&id1=A6V10342466

Alternativ fällt mir spontan das CMC-System von Rittal ein, das wird aber soweit ich weiß keine VdS-Zulassung besitzen, vielleicht aber trotzdem für dich interessant

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2015)

Werden die Rauchmelder von eurem Versicherer gefordert oder was ist der Grund dafür?


----------



## Schmidi (18 Juni 2015)

Werde das Ansaugsystem und CMC mal anschauen.

Es ist für eine Prüfanlage, momentan ist diese offen ausgeführt, so erkennt der Raummelder einen brennenden Prüfling.
Wir wollen nun aber alles in Schränke packen. Bis da der Raummelder reagieren würde, wäre der Schaden schon immens.


----------



## Uwe Schröder (19 Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Die neusten Rauchmelder sind so feinfühlig....

mfg Uwe


----------

